# Trails near Naples, Italy



## nmitchell1185 (Oct 28, 2005)

I may be getting stationed at the military base in Naples, Italy and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good trails around there?


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

I am also trying to find some trails. I know you can get to the backside of Carney Park from Monteruscello. Have you had any luck? remember my sister's highschool used to clean up a place called the new Mtn but it is probably full of garbage by now.


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

there is an italian forum you cna check out and ask about trails 
www.bike-board.net

if you care to drive there are lots of places in central/southern italy including a bike-park with chairlift service

RK

ps: i'm in rome


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome thanks! Where is the bike park?


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

the bike park is in the Gran Sasso/Teramo area, in Prato Selva.

i wouldnt know how to get there from naples but it's on the A24. Coming from Rome I exit at San Gabriele Colledara. Once you leave the motorway follow the indications for Prati di Tivo and then Prato Selva.

the park consists of 2 main dh/fr trails (and several variants) with few stunts and basically no man-made banked turns but very fun. 
XC'ers also come since there are other tiny singletracks that go down the mountain...
they also make great food at the cabin where the chairlift starts.
for info: www.pratoselva.it (it's in italian but there are pics etc.)

i will be there on sunday, i have a white banshee morphine....come and say hello


----------



## Janko (Aug 3, 2007)

Capri is beautiful, definetly worth a visit. Not necessary a biking island, but there are peaks to climb (road) and amazing scenery. Pompei is shocking with its frozen civilization. The erupting Vesuvio killed the whole town. The crater of the above mentioned volcano can be visited. Take your camera with you.


----------



## ttchad (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Rocco!


----------



## shouri z (Jul 23, 2007)

ill be going to aviano for a while, anything near there?


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

shouri z said:


> ill be going to aviano for a while, anything near there?


yeah, there's lots of riding in that part of italy, but i'm from rome so i don't know much about what's going on elsewhere...

the italian bike-board.net forum is a great source of info if you understand italian or if your feeling brave you can try to translate local threads -

veneto area (that's where aviano is): http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=76

campania/puglia/basilicata area (naples is in campania): http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36

if you like pedaling here are the threads for roadbooks
veneto: http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=78

campania: http://www.bike-board.net/community/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=90

i hope that helps
RK


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*probably...*



shouri z said:


> ill be going to aviano for a while, anything near there?


Since Aviano is over 500 miles from Naples, I'm pretty sure it's a whole different scene.

Aviano is a stop on the U.S. Forces Europe Mountain Bike Series and has an active cycling group.

From things I've seen on European forums, there are a few transalp tours that go near Aviano. Do a search on trails and Dolomites and you'll find your not going to be suffering for trails.


----------

